# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Ibanez M522s F style

## nvanlaar

How good are the Ibanez mandolins?  I can get one for ~$200.  It looks to be a new factory second.  I am partial to Ibanez guitars, but have no idea about the quality of thier mandos.  Is it worth it or should I take a pass? (looking for first mando on pauper's wages...) 
Thanks,
Nick

----------


## allenhopkins

Did you know that there's *a whole site devoted to Ibanez mandolins?*  The 522 they show there is a two-point, oval hole instrument, reminiscent of the Gibson A-5 of a few years ago, so what you're considering may be different.  However, if it's all solid wood, carved-top etc. like the 522 depicted on the website, and you can get it for around $200, and there's nothing structurally wrong with it, sounds like a good deal.  You may need to spend a few dollars extra on a set-up, but all solid wood for that price, not easy to find.

----------


## nvanlaar

Thanks for the link.  The seller must have the wrong model #.  It looks exactly like the model 523.  I'll have to research this some more.  So Ibanez is a OK brand?

----------


## nvanlaar

OK, so a little more digging.  I am pretty sure it is not a vintage Ibanez but rather a new one. I found this on the Ibanez factory site.
Does anyone know what the quality is?  The site description is lacking... or at the least doesn't buoy my confidence.
Thanks in advance,
Nick

----------


## allenhopkins

Well, this does appear to be a step down from the earlier 522.  The "flamed maple" back and sides don't say "solid," so we assume they're laminated (plywood).  The top is listed as solid spruce, but  _not_ "carved," so again we can guess it's pressed into the arch rather than hand- or machine-carved.  The mandolin does have the scroll-and-points F-style silhouette, which involves more work to manufacture than the A-style or even the 2-point of the earlier 522.

Still, $200's not a bad price, but there are many comparable instruments.  The Kentucky KM-160 is available for $230 discounted, all solid woods with a carved top.  It's not an F-style, so if you're looking for that shape it won't meet your needs, but materials-wise, it's a step up from the pictured Ibanez.

----------


## nvanlaar

Thanks.  I'm not looking for any particular style, although I do like the oval holes I have seen in some mandos.  

What about vintage Kay mandos?  I have read that they were among the first mass produced, but have read nothing regarding quality. I found this one at a local shop.  It looks cool, but I don't want a cool looking POS... I am thinking about going and giving it a whirl...

----------


## UkuleleAl

That is a pretty good price for that style i think.

----------


## UkuleleAl

The kay I mean. I am looking towards Ibanez's new f style mandolin for myself...

----------


## raulb

I have an Ibanez 524 that I have been playing for about 33 years, and I am still pleased with it.  Mine is solid, carved wood, and is one of the "lawsuit" mandolins.  Until I made the mistake of playing a Collings, I never found a mando that I liked better (I now lust after a Collings).  There should be pictures of my Ibanez, as well as my interview on the Ibanez website.

----------


## allenhopkins

1.  There's a 2.5 year gap between Posts #6 and #7, so I would guess the mandolin(s) under consideration have been bought and sold already.

2.  I've heard of "lawsuit" mandolins, and I've also heard there was no lawsuit.  I think _Mythbusters_ needs to get involved...

----------


## UkuleleAl

> 1.  There's a 2.5 year gap between Posts #6 and #7, so I would guess the mandolin(s) under consideration have been bought and sold already.
> 
> 2.  I've heard of "lawsuit" mandolins, and I've also heard there was no lawsuit.  I think _Mythbusters_ needs to get involved...



I think you're right but I was talking more about ibanez f style in general.

----------


## jake-mando

I just traded off a Ibanez M522s. It was not a bad mando once set up. It actually was a fairly loud instrument. Most of the one i looked at and the one I bought were seconds in that price range. Not that I could find anything wrong with mine at all. I purchased it from ebay.  The dealer said he just set it up and it was good to play. When i got it the strings set so high I dom't think anyone could play it The bridge had to be set all the way down and neck adjusted to ge it close. The bridge was not fitted to bad other then it had no more downward adjustment. I replaced the rattling stamped tailpiece with an Ashton Bailey cast tailpiece, and add some tone surpressing grommets and a good of strings. Plan to spend a few bucks to get it playable. I was able to find info om the imternet on how to set it up. I figured it was worth a shot, i should be able to do it. I thought it turned out okay

Once this was all done it played well and didn't sound that bad. Alittle thin but that was to be expected for a mando on that price range. I would recommend it as a good starter mando. As everyone on this forum says a good set up is the key to any mandolin.  Good luck with ypur pirchase I thos helps.

----------


## UkuleleAl

It seems to be the best f-style in its price range.

----------


## UkuleleAl

Being a solid top

----------


## JamieJ

I purchased the Ibanez M522S-BS at Guitar Center recently,  :Smile: which lists for $300, and I like it very much.  I have compared the tone to other F style mandolins at higher prices and believe the tone is comparable.  However, I did the set up myself, lowering the action and adjusting the bridge for intonation.  Then I put Elixer strings on it, which make any mandolin or guitar sound its best.  I am very satisfied.

----------


## julyboy

> I just traded off a Ibanez M522s. It was not a bad mando once set up. It actually was a fairly loud instrument. Most of the one i looked at and the one I bought were seconds in that price range. Not that I could find anything wrong with mine at all. I purchased it from ebay.  The dealer said he just set it up and it was good to play. When i got it the strings set so high I dom't think anyone could play it The bridge had to be set all the way down and neck adjusted to ge it close. The bridge was not fitted to bad other then it had no more downward adjustment. I replaced the rattling stamped tailpiece with an Ashton Bailey cast tailpiece, and add some tone surpressing grommets and a good of strings. Plan to spend a few bucks to get it playable. I was able to find info om the imternet on how to set it up. I figured it was worth a shot, i should be able to do it. I thought it turned out okay
> 
> Once this was all done it played well and didn't sound that bad. Alittle thin but that was to be expected for a mando on that price range. I would recommend it as a good starter mando. As everyone on this forum says a good set up is the key to any mandolin.  Good luck with ypur pirchase I thos helps.


Jake,
  I am looking at one of the Ibanez M522S units and the dealer is saying it is set up and am wondering who is the dealer that sold you your Ibanez ?

----------


## Rick Nelson

I bought an Ibanez F style with a solid top and it played awful. Gave it away.  Thuddy, awful sunburst finish, nut cut incorrectly, I could go on.  Run away from Ibanez!

----------


## DataNick

Update on that defunct Ibanez mandolin website: good info on the models, etc.

Ibanez Mandolins 527 Monroe Model

----------

